# Fassone sul Voluntary negato al Milan.



## admin (15 Dicembre 2017)

"E' una decisione abbastanza attesa. La Uefa ci aveva richiesto una documentazione finale che si riferiva a due cose impossibili da fare. Ovvero completare il rifinanziamento subito e fornire garanzie bancarie o deposito di una cifra molto molto importante di denaro. Cose impossibili per chiunque. Alla fine la commissione ha deciso di non aderire alla nostra richiesta, nonostante tutto quello che abbiamo prodotto. Una documentazione amplissima. Abbiamo illustrato tutto, anche ricavi più bassi e prestazione sportive non ottimali. Secondo me la Uefa dovrebbe venire incontro ai club che vogliono investire. Ci sarà da discutere sui club a livello internazionale, se il voluntary deve essere messo da parte o mantenuto. Settlement, cosa significa? Significa che il Milan ha commesso violazioni negli scorsi anni. La Uefa ci proporrà di accettare delle sanzioni economiche che io auspico non sia eccessive, limitazioni sportive e probabilmente anche sul salario. E' un accordo sulle regole violate negli anni scorsi".

"Donnarumma? Ora è più sereno rispetto a mercoledì. Ma serate come quella sono un problema per il club. Mi ha fatto piacere la sua dichiarazione di ieri. Spero che piano piano le cose si stemperino e tornino alla normalità. Non c'è nessuna volontà di cederlo. E' un patrimonio tecnico ed economico. Se un giorno ci dirà che non verrà restare qui ne parleremo. Ma nessuno deve fare strategie per portarlo via ad un prezzo inferiore. Dichiarazioni di Mirabelli non condivise? Non c'è alcun fondamento in questo. Il Milan è uno. Vogliono metterci l'uno contro l'altro. Siamo un gruppo, poi ognuno ha le sue differenze ed ognuno usa il suo linguaggio. Non ci provino a fare giochetti".


----------



## Djici (15 Dicembre 2017)

.


----------



## Aron (15 Dicembre 2017)

Non esiste una singola cosa che Fassone abbia promesso e che sia stata mantenuta.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> "E' una decisione abbastanza attesa. La Uefa ci aveva richiesto una documentazione finale che si riferiva a due cose impossibili da fare. Ovvero completare il rifinanziamento subito e fornire garanzie bancarie o deposito di una cifra molto molto importante di denaro. Cose impossibili per chiunque. Alla fine la commissione ha deciso di non aderire alla nostra richiesta, nonostante tutto quello che abbiamo prodotto. Una documentazione amplissima. Abbiamo illustrato tutto, anche ricavi più bassi e prestazione sportive non ottimali. Secondo me la Uefa dovrebbe venire incontro ai club che vogliono investire. Ci sarà da discutere sui club a livello internazionale, se il voluntary deve essere messo da parte o mantenuto. Settlement, cosa significa? Significa che il Milan ha commesso violazioni negli scorsi anni. La Uefa ci proporrà di accettare delle sanzioni economiche che io auspico non sia eccessive, limitazioni sportive e probabilmente anche sul salario. E' un accordo sulle regole violate negli anni scorsi".
> 
> Donnarumma? Ora è più sereno rispetto a mercoledì. Ma serate come quella sono un problema per il club. Mi ha fatto piacere la sua dichiarazione di ieri. Spero che piano piano le cose si stemperino e tornino alla normalità. Non c'è nessuna volontà di cederlo. E' un patrimonio tecnico ed economico. Se un giorno ci dirà che non verrà restare qui ne parleremo. Ma nessuno deve fare stategie per portarlo via ad un prezzo inferiore. Dichiarazioni di Mirabelli non condivise? Non c'è alcun fondamento in questo. Il Milan è uno. Vogliono metterci l'uno contro l'altro. Siamo un gruppo, poi ognuno ha le sue differenze ed ognuno usa il suo linguaggio. Non ci provino a fare giochetti. ".



come al solito, bravo con le parole ma meno con i fatti. 
Poi capisco la difficoltà per il rifinanziamento del debito, ma la difficoltà nel dimostrare le coperture bancarie per la continuità aziendale è gravissimo!. Ma ci prendono per idioti?


----------



## Djici (15 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non esiste una singola cosa che Fassone abbia promesso e che sia stata mantenuta.



Aaron sai come la penso sui nostri dirigenti.
Ma in questo caso è stato sopratutto il proprietario ad essere stato bocciato... 
La cosa che mi dispiace su questo VA e su Fassone e il modo in cui si è esposto. Sembrava una pura formalità quando ha iniziato a parlarne... e alla fine fa brutta figura. Senza dubbio.
Quel che mi lascia perplesso sono le stime sul aumento degli introiti. Ma per questo non so se è stato Fassone a sognare o YL a mettere cifre a caso... 100 mln da Milan China


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Dicembre 2017)

Mi fido di fassone, come lo facevo anche prima.
Penso che chi chieda il VA lo faccia perché ha in preventivo una forte spendita di soldi... penso, quindi.. 
poi anche l’Inter ha fatto il SA non il VA.. e pure è prima no?..


----------



## Dany20 (15 Dicembre 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Mi fido di fassone, come lo facevo anche prima.


Siamo in due. Almeno ci mette la faccia al contrario di altri.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Dicembre 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Mi fido di fassone, come lo facevo anche prima.
> Penso che chi chieda il VA lo faccia perché ha in preventivo una forte spendita di soldi... penso, quindi..
> poi anche l’Inter ha fatto il SA non il VA.. e pure è prima no?..



la tua domanda è interessante. 
Fassone oggi afferma che conoscendo le richieste Uefa sapeva già che era difficile trovare questo accordo (ma come non era fiducioso prima? ), allora la domanda sorge spontanea. Se tu sai già che ti bocciano la richiesta, perché la fai? ora la maggioranza dirà sicuramente, tentar non nuoce, ma non stiamo mica tentando di vincere il superenalotto!! 

Poi non so se hai notato, ma la Uefa ha anche espresso dubbi sulla proprietà, affermando che non siamo stati in grado di fornire le coperture finanziarie per garantire la continuità aziendale. Questa è una cosa molto grave.


----------



## Casnop (15 Dicembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> come al solito, bravo con le parole ma meno con i fatti.
> Poi capisco la difficoltà per il rifinanziamento del debito, ma la difficoltà nel dimostrare le coperture bancarie per la continuità aziendale è gravissimo!. Ma ci prendono per idioti?


Le garanzie finanziarie attengono al ripiano dello sbilancio di gestione dell'esercizio in scadenza al 30 giugno 2018, non ad attestare la continuità aziendale che rinviene da parametri valutativi di bilancio, essenzialmente dello stato patrimoniale, che sono diversi da quelli concernenti il conto economico di gestione. Le garanzie finanziarie richieste sono bancarie di istituti di primario livello, riconosciuti ed accettati da UEFA. Difficile che esse possano essere rese da banche che dovrebbero accedere ad informazioni su conti offshore intestati alla capofila delle controllanti del club, con sede alle Vergini Britanniche, che appare essere la cassaforte di questa holding. UEFA ha voluto sul punto stanare la proprietà, che ha opposto un diniego a far confluire i fondi su conti non schermati. Di qui, il niet di Nyon.


----------



## vanbasten (15 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> "E' una decisione abbastanza attesa. La Uefa ci aveva richiesto una documentazione finale che si riferiva a due cose impossibili da fare. Ovvero completare il rifinanziamento subito e fornire garanzie bancarie o deposito di una cifra molto molto importante di denaro. Cose impossibili per chiunque. Alla fine la commissione ha deciso di non aderire alla nostra richiesta, nonostante tutto quello che abbiamo prodotto. Una documentazione amplissima. Abbiamo illustrato tutto, anche ricavi più bassi e prestazione sportive non ottimali. Secondo me la Uefa dovrebbe venire incontro ai club che vogliono investire. Ci sarà da discutere sui club a livello internazionale, se il voluntary deve essere messo da parte o mantenuto. Settlement, cosa significa? Significa che il Milan ha commesso violazioni negli scorsi anni. La Uefa ci proporrà di accettare delle sanzioni economiche che io auspico non sia eccessive, limitazioni sportive e probabilmente anche sul salario. E' un accordo sulle regole violate negli anni scorsi".
> 
> "Donnarumma? Ora è più sereno rispetto a mercoledì. Ma serate come quella sono un problema per il club. Mi ha fatto piacere la sua dichiarazione di ieri. Spero che piano piano le cose si stemperino e tornino alla normalità. Non c'è nessuna volontà di cederlo. E' un patrimonio tecnico ed economico. Se un giorno ci dirà che non verrà restare qui ne parleremo. Ma nessuno deve fare strategie per portarlo via ad un prezzo inferiore. Dichiarazioni di Mirabelli non condivise? Non c'è alcun fondamento in questo. Il Milan è uno. Vogliono metterci l'uno contro l'altro. Siamo un gruppo, poi ognuno ha le sue differenze ed ognuno usa il suo linguaggio. Non ci provino a fare giochetti".


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Dicembre 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Le garanzie finanziarie attengono al ripiano dello sbilancio di gestione dell'esercizio in scadenza al 30 giugno 2018, non ad attestare la continuità aziendale che rinviene da parametri valutativi di bilancio, essenzialmente dello stato patrimoniale, che sono diversi da quelli concernenti il conto economico di gestione. Le garanzie finanziarie richieste sono bancarie di istituti di primario livello, riconosciuti ed accettati da UEFA. Difficile che esse possano essere rese da banche che dovrebbero accedere ad informazioni su conti offshore intestati alla capofila delle controllanti del club, con sede alle Vergini Britanniche, che appare essere la cassaforte di questa holding. UEFA ha voluto sul punto stanare la proprietà, che ha opposto un diniego a far confluire i fondi su conti non schermati. Di qui, il niet di Nyon.



esattamente. Il punto da chiedere a Fassone è proprio questo. Perché?


----------



## claudiop77 (15 Dicembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> la tua domanda è interessante.
> Fassone oggi afferma che conoscendo le richieste Uefa sapeva già che era difficile trovare questo accordo (ma come non era fiducioso prima? ), allora la domanda sorge spontanea. Se tu sai già che ti bocciano la richiesta, perché la fai?



Perché le richieste assurde sono state fatte da poco e non dall'inizio.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Dicembre 2017)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Perché le richieste assurde sono state fatte da poco e non dall'inizio.



da poco....diciamo ottobre. Però Fassone subito dopo disse di essere ottimista. Tra l'altro questa cosa è anche facilmente smentibile. In quanto le richieste della Uefa sulle garanzie bancarie della proprietà sono proprio tra i punti fondamentali per il VA.


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Dicembre 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Mi fido di fassone, come lo facevo anche prima.
> Penso che chi chieda il VA lo faccia perché ha in preventivo una forte spendita di soldi... penso, quindi..
> poi anche l’Inter ha fatto il SA non il VA.. e pure è prima no?..



Ma infatti, quante tragedie fanno alcuni tifosi.
Avremo sto SA e poi faremo come ci pare esattamente come tutti i club (fiscalità spagnola permettendo....)


----------



## Moffus98 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, quante tragedie fanno alcuni tifosi.
> Avremo sto SA e poi faremo come ci pare esattamente come tutti i club (fiscalità spagnola permettendo....)



Il problema è che a quanto dicono i giornali, che fino ad ora hanno sempre avuto ragione su questa vicenda, anche il SA è a rischio.


----------



## MissRossonera (15 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> "E' una decisione abbastanza attesa. La Uefa ci aveva richiesto una documentazione finale che si riferiva a due cose impossibili da fare. Ovvero completare il rifinanziamento subito e fornire garanzie bancarie o deposito di una cifra molto molto importante di denaro. Cose impossibili per chiunque. Alla fine la commissione ha deciso di non aderire alla nostra richiesta, nonostante tutto quello che abbiamo prodotto. Una documentazione amplissima. Abbiamo illustrato tutto, anche ricavi più bassi e prestazione sportive non ottimali. Secondo me la Uefa dovrebbe venire incontro ai club che vogliono investire. Ci sarà da discutere sui club a livello internazionale, se il voluntary deve essere messo da parte o mantenuto. Settlement, cosa significa? Significa che il Milan ha commesso violazioni negli scorsi anni. La Uefa ci proporrà di accettare delle sanzioni economiche che io auspico non sia eccessive, limitazioni sportive e probabilmente anche sul salario. E' un accordo sulle regole violate negli anni scorsi".
> 
> "Donnarumma? Ora è più sereno rispetto a mercoledì. Ma serate come quella sono un problema per il club. Mi ha fatto piacere la sua dichiarazione di ieri. Spero che piano piano le cose si stemperino e tornino alla normalità. Non c'è nessuna volontà di cederlo. E' un patrimonio tecnico ed economico. Se un giorno ci dirà che non verrà restare qui ne parleremo. Ma nessuno deve fare strategie per portarlo via ad un prezzo inferiore. Dichiarazioni di Mirabelli non condivise? Non c'è alcun fondamento in questo. Il Milan è uno. Vogliono metterci l'uno contro l'altro. Siamo un gruppo, poi ognuno ha le sue differenze ed ognuno usa il suo linguaggio. Non ci provino a fare giochetti".



Qui sicuramente la figura peggiore la fa la proprietà. Però c'è da ammettere che Fassone fino a poco tempo fa sembrava sicuro che avremmo ricevuto un sì,adesso dire che si aspettava il no è un po' para...fulmine.


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Dicembre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che a quanto dicono i giornali, che fino ad ora hanno sempre avuto ragione su questa vicenda, anche il SA è a rischio.



Ma come fa ad essere a rischio se lo hanno concesso all'Inter ed alla Roma?


----------



## DrHouse (15 Dicembre 2017)

da come parla Fassone, il Settlement Agreement non fa paura...

certo, non aiuta perchè prevede limiti e sanzioni già in questa stagione e non dalla prossima...

quello di cui ha più paura Fassone sono le sanzioni che verranno inflitte al Milan per il triennio 2014-2017...
su quello il nostro non ha colpe...
è chi ha creato un Milan da decimo posto e passivi di 90 milioni annui che c'entra...
purtroppo nel CDA del 14 aprile il poverino ha chiesto la manleva...


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma come fa ad essere a rischio se lo hanno concesso all'Inter ed alla Roma?



Perché la proprietà non fornisce solidità finanziaria. L'hai letta la risposta della Uefa? fino a quando ci saranno dubbi sulla proprietà e sulla solidità economica non saremo visti di buon occhio. Insomma se anche la Uefa fa capire che c'è qualcosa di poco chiaro nella nostra proprietà, ci facciamo qualche domanda o no?


----------



## Moffus98 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma come fa ad essere a rischio se lo hanno concesso all'Inter ed alla Roma?



Perchè l'Inter e la Roma hanno delle proprietà serie. A noi non si sa chi ci sia dietro, è molto semplice. Quindi non vedo perchè la Uefa nel dare il SA al Milan non possa chiedere di nuovo le coperture finanziare che ha chiesto per il VA. Con il SA saremo punto e da capo.


----------



## claudiop77 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Spero spuntino sponsor farlocchi dalla Cina alla faccia di quei paraculi dell'Uefa.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Dicembre 2017)

Decisione che non sposta di una virgola la stima che nutro in chi ci rappresenta. Nessun allarmismo, ora più che mai


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Dicembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Perché la proprietà non fornisce solidità finanziaria. L'hai letta la risposta della Uefa? fino a quando ci saranno dubbi sulla proprietà e sulla solidità economica non saremo visti di buon occhio. Insomma se anche la Uefa fa capire che c'è qualcosa di poco chiaro nella nostra proprietà, ci facciamo qualche domanda o no?



"In particolare, la Camera ha considerato che, a oggi, ci sono ancora delle incertezze per quanto riguarda il rifinanziamento del debito che deve essere rimborsato a ottobre 2018 e le garanzie finanziarie fornite dai maggiori azionisti."

Non c'entra nulla la proprietà, come è ovvio che sia, altrimenti l'Inter non sarebbe stata soggetta al SA.
Sulle garanzie finanziarie fornite dai maggiori azionisti ha spiegato ottimamente Fassone nel video, è una richiesta surreale che nessuno accetterebbe.
La Uefa ha deciso di non creare un precedente, prendiamone atto. Ora senza fare troppe tragedie saremo soggetti al SA e con qualche magheggio, come fan tutti, andremo avanti a far mercato ogni estate per rafforzare la rosa.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> "In particolare, la Camera ha considerato che, a oggi, ci sono ancora delle incertezze per quanto riguarda il rifinanziamento del debito che deve essere rimborsato a ottobre 2018 e le garanzie finanziarie fornite dai maggiori azionisti."
> 
> Non c'entra nulla la proprietà, come è ovvio che sia, altrimenti l'Inter non sarebbe stata soggetta al SA.
> Sulle garanzie finanziarie fornite dai maggiori azionisti ha spiegato ottimamente Fassone nel video, è una richiesta surreale che nessuno accetterebbe.
> La Uefa ha deciso di non creare un precedente, prendiamone atto. Ora senza fare troppe tragedie saremo soggetti al SA e con qualche magheggio, come fan tutti, andremo avanti a far mercato ogni estate per rafforzare la rosa.



ma scusa, ma davvero fai? lo hai anche postato  
"ci sono ancora delle incertezze per quanto riguarda il rifinanziamento del debito che deve essere rimborsato a ottobre 2018 e le *garanzie finanziarie fornite dai maggiori azionisti."*

tu hai capito questa frase in neretto o no? perché altrimenti stiamo a discutere del nulla. In pratica il Milan si è rifiutato di fornire le prove sulla provenienza dei soldi, io non so più come spiegarlo sinceramente. Chiedi a [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] magari lui sarà più convincete e chiaro nel spiegare il secondo punto per cui ci hanno rifiutato l'accordo.

Ora se un attimo cerchiamo di essere obiettivi, la domanda successiva che un tifoso senza paraocchi, si dovrebbe fare è: ma dove sono le coperture finanziarie di Huarong, Haixia e via dicendo? questo era il momento per presentarle se fossero soci di Li.


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Dicembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma scusa, ma davvero fai? lo hai anche postato
> "ci sono ancora delle incertezze per quanto riguarda il rifinanziamento del debito che deve essere rimborsato a ottobre 2018 e le *garanzie finanziarie fornite dai maggiori azionisti."*
> 
> tu hai capito questa frase in neretto o no? perché altrimenti stiamo a discutere del nulla. In pratica il Milan si è rifiutato di fornire le prove sulla provenienza dei soldi, io non so più come spiegarlo sinceramente. Chiedi a [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] magari lui sarà più convincete e chiaro nel spiegare il secondo punto per cui ci hanno rifiutato l'accordo.
> ...



Video da 0:35 in avanti
Non è difficile da capire, poi se vuoi fare ironia fai pure, ma credo tu non abbia neppure ascoltato la video intervista di Fassone.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Video da 0:35 in avanti
> Non è difficile da capire, poi se vuoi fare ironia fai pure, ma credo tu non abbia neppure ascoltato la video intervista di Fassone.



mi dispiace ma allora non ti è chiara la situazione. Fa niente. Eppure come giustamente dici, non è difficile da capire.


----------



## wfiesso (15 Dicembre 2017)

a quando il suicidio di massa?


----------



## Milanlove (15 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> "*E' una decisione abbastanza attesa*. La Uefa ci aveva richiesto una documentazione finale che si riferiva a due cose impossibili da fare. Ovvero completare il rifinanziamento subito e fornire garanzie bancarie o deposito di una cifra molto molto importante di denaro. Cose impossibili per chiunque. Alla fine la commissione ha deciso di non aderire alla nostra richiesta, nonostante tutto quello che abbiamo prodotto. Una documentazione amplissima. Abbiamo illustrato tutto, anche ricavi più bassi e prestazione sportive non ottimali. Secondo me la Uefa dovrebbe venire incontro ai club che vogliono investire. Ci sarà da discutere sui club a livello internazionale, se il voluntary deve essere messo da parte o mantenuto. Settlement, cosa significa? Significa che il Milan ha commesso violazioni negli scorsi anni. La Uefa ci proporrà di accettare delle sanzioni economiche che io auspico non sia eccessive, limitazioni sportive e probabilmente anche sul salario. E' un accordo sulle regole violate negli anni scorsi".
> 
> "Donnarumma? Ora è più sereno rispetto a mercoledì. Ma serate come quella sono un problema per il club. Mi ha fatto piacere la sua dichiarazione di ieri. Spero che piano piano le cose si stemperino e tornino alla normalità. Non c'è nessuna volontà di cederlo. E' un patrimonio tecnico ed economico. Se un giorno ci dirà che non verrà restare qui ne parleremo. Ma nessuno deve fare strategie per portarlo via ad un prezzo inferiore. Dichiarazioni di Mirabelli non condivise? Non c'è alcun fondamento in questo. Il Milan è uno. Vogliono metterci l'uno contro l'altro. Siamo un gruppo, poi ognuno ha le sue differenze ed ognuno usa il suo linguaggio. Non ci provino a fare giochetti".



mah... io l'ho sempre visto e sentito dichiararsi ottimista.

Si è completamente gallianizzato, dice tutto e il contrario di tutto con molta indifferenza. Tanto siamo tutti scemi noi che lo ascoltiamo...


----------



## centopercento (15 Dicembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ora se un attimo cerchiamo di essere obiettivi, la domanda successiva che un tifoso senza paraocchi, si dovrebbe fare è: ma dove sono le coperture finanziarie di Huarong, Haixia e via dicendo? questo era il momento per presentarle se fossero soci di Li.



Questa è la cosa più inquientante. Considerando l'importanza fondamentale del VA per il nostro progetto, non c'è dubbio che se ci fosse realmente qualcuno di grosso dietro Li, lo si sarebbe fatto sapere all' UEFA, anche solo in forma confidenziale se proprio questi nn volevano esporsi per qualche misterioso motivo.
Purtroppo questa bocciatura è la più grossa conferma di tutte le incertezze sulla nostra proprietà, ed è qualcosa che nn si può ignorare o minimizzare sta volta.


----------



## Milanlove (15 Dicembre 2017)

centopercento ha scritto:


> Questa è la cosa più inquientante. Considerando l'importanza fondamentale del VA per il nostro progetto, non c'è dubbio che se ci fosse realmente qualcuno di grosso dietro Li, lo si sarebbe fatto sapere all' UEFA, anche solo in forma confidenziale se proprio questi nn volevano esporsi per qualche misterioso motivo.
> Purtroppo questa bocciatura è la più grossa conferma di tutte le incertezze sulla nostra proprietà, *ed è qualcosa che nn si può ignorare o minimizzare sta volta.*



esatto. 
Sembra che facciamo apposta a farci prendere in giro. Già la realtà dei fatti è pessima e basta solo quella per farci ridicolizzare da chiunque, in più noi facciamo pure quelli tranquilli che non capiscono niente, i classici allocchi.


----------



## Casnop (15 Dicembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma scusa, ma davvero fai? lo hai anche postato
> "ci sono ancora delle incertezze per quanto riguarda il rifinanziamento del debito che deve essere rimborsato a ottobre 2018 e le *garanzie finanziarie fornite dai maggiori azionisti."*
> 
> tu hai capito questa frase in neretto o no? perché altrimenti stiamo a discutere del nulla. In pratica il Milan si è rifiutato di fornire le prove sulla provenienza dei soldi, io non so più come spiegarlo sinceramente. Chiedi a [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] magari lui sarà più convincete e chiaro nel spiegare il secondo punto per cui ci hanno rifiutato l'accordo.
> ...


La motivazione della UEFA è sottile, ma la sostanza non è difficile da cogliere. Le fideiussioni bancarie da non meno di 160 milioni di euro, a stretto giro, che la UEFA pretendeva per accettare in parte qua la proposta di voluntary agreement, sono strumenti finanziari codificati da un protocollo UEFA, e possono essere rilasciate solo da soggetti bancari riconosciuti da UEFA, ed appartenenti ad un elenco. Il fideiussore, per garantire di proprio l'adempimento dell'obbligo di ripiano dello sbilancio di gestione, deve poter accedere a dati patrimoniali, societari, contabili e fiscali del potenziale garantito, entro tutto il perimetro legale di appartenenza, dal Milan alla capofila della catena di controllo della società, che è una società con sede legale alle Vergini Britanniche, che è assoggettata ad un impenetrabile segreto bancario e societario, blindato dall'ordinamento di quello Stato sovrano. Ad oggi, di quella società è sconosciuto tutto: libro soci, capitale, patrimonio, giacenze liquide. Ne intuiamo le enormi capacità finanziarie, perché da essa sono venuti gli aumenti di capitale per svariate decine di milioni di euro che hanno consentito alla diretta controllata, Rossoneri Sport Hong Kong, di pagare l'ultima tranche del prezzo a Fininvest, e di offrire garanzie finanziarie a pronta cassa alla Rossoneri Champion Luxembourg, da girare a Elliott per staccare quel finanziamento da 303 milioni di euro a cascata sulle sussidiarie Rossoneri Sport Luxembourg, e Milan. Chi c'è dentro? Non solo Yonghong Li, questo è chiaro, perché in tal caso non avrebbe avuto obiettivi motivi di diniego alla disclosure richiesta dalla UEFA. La resistenza a questa disclosure, invero, non è di tipo fiscale, tema che riguarderebbe lo Stato titolato all'esercizio della potestà impositiva alla fonte di quei capitali (Vergini Britanniche, Hong Kong, Cina, Paesi dove Li, o chi per lui, ha interessi), né di repressione di condotte di riciclaggio, che devono essere provate come fatto certo e non meramente presunto, ma di riservatezza contingente della identità dei soci di quella società. E, se dovessimo dedurre conclusioni dalla presenza nel cda del club di una figura come il Direttore Generale di Haixia Capital, Lu Bo, impresa pubblica cinese, tuttora interdetta tout court, quale esercente servizi finanziari, dalla esportazione di fondi detenuti in madrepatria verso l'estero in ragione dei noti blocchi della SAFE del novembre 2016, diremmo che, alla base della m&a del Milan di aprile 2017, è stata posta una operazione finanziaria offshore da parte di ignoti soggetti, tra cui forse Haixia, per garantire il closing introdotto dagli accordi preliminari di Li/SES con Fininvest il 5 agosto dello scorso anno. Una operazione aperta in clima di disclosure da SES e da Haixia allora, e chiusa dalla sussidiaria di SES nell'aprile successivo con capitali di terzi dietro lo schermo della capofila di Tortola. Il tutto, blindato da accordi atti a garantire la privatezza degli ignoti investitori/finanziatori fino a novità normative provenienti da Pechino. Il tutto ha una logica ed un merito dalla parte cinese, ma deve apparire inaccettabile ed opaca per la UEFA, che l'ha rifiutata, segando alla base la proposta contrattuale del Milan.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Dicembre 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> La motivazione della UEFA è sottile, ma la sostanza non è difficile da cogliere. Le fideiussioni bancarie da non meno di 160 milioni di euro, a stretto giro, che la UEFA pretendeva per accettare in parte qua la proposta di voluntary agreement, sono strumenti finanziari codificati da un protocollo UEFA, e possono essere rilasciate solo da soggetti bancari riconosciuti da UEFA, ed appartenenti ad un elenco. Il fideiussore, per garantire di proprio l'adempimento dell'obbligo di ripiano dello sbilancio di gestione, deve poter accedere a dati patrimoniali, societari, contabili e fiscali del potenziale garantito, entro tutto il perimetro legale di appartenenza, dal Milan alla capofila della catena di controllo della società, che è una società con sede legale alle Vergini Britanniche, che è assoggettata ad un impenetrabile segreto bancario e societario, blindato dall'ordinamento di quello Stato sovrano. Ad oggi, di quella società è sconosciuto tutto: libro soci, capitale, patrimonio, giacenze liquide. Ne intuiamo le enormi capacità finanziarie, perché da essa sono venuti gli aumenti di capitale per svariate decine di milioni di euro che hanno consentito alla diretta controllata, Rossoneri Sport Hong Kong, di pagare l'ultima tranche del prezzo a Fininvest, e di offrire garanzie finanziarie a pronta cassa alla Rossoneri Champion Luxembourg, da girare a Elliott per staccare quel finanziamento da 303 milioni di euro a cascata sulle sussidiarie Rossoneri Sport Luxembourg, e Milan. Chi c'è dentro? Non solo Yonghong Li, questo è chiaro, perché in tal caso non avrebbe avuto obiettivi motivi di diniego alla disclosure richiesta dalla UEFA. La resistenza a questa disclosure, invero, non è di tipo fiscale, tema che riguarderebbe lo Stato titolato all'esercizio della potestà impositiva alla fonte di quei capitali (Vergini Britanniche, Hong Kong, Cina, Paesi dove Li, o chi per lui, ha interessi), né di repressione di condotte di riciclaggio, che devono essere provate come fatto certo e non meramente presunto, ma di riservatezza contingente della identità dei soci di quella società. E, se dovessimo dedurre conclusioni dalla presenza nel cda del club di una figura come il Direttore Generale di Haixia Capital, Lu Bo, impresa pubblica cinese, tuttora interdetta tout court, quale esercente servizi finanziari, dalla esportazione di fondi detenuti in madrepatria verso l'estero in ragione dei noti blocchi della SAFE del novembre 2016, diremmo che, alla base della m&a del Milan di aprile 2017, è stata posta una operazione finanziaria offshore da parte di ignoti soggetti, tra cui forse Haixia, per garantire il closing introdotto dagli accordi preliminari di Li/SES con Fininvest il 5 agosto dello scorso anno. Una operazione aperta in clima di disclosure da SES e da Haixia allora, e chiusa dalla sussidiaria di SES nell'aprile successivo con capitali di terzi dietro lo schermo della capofila di Tortola. Il tutto, blindato da accordi atti a garantire la privatezza degli ignoti investitori/finanziatori fino a novità normative provenienti da Pechino. Il tutto ha una logica ed un merito dalla parte cinese, ma deve apparire inaccettabile ed opaca per la UEFA, che l'ha rifiutata, segando alla base la proposta contrattuale del Milan.



Fermo restando che come sai, sulla parte finale noi non siamo concordi  per il resto concordo totalmente con quanto tu hai scritto, spiegazione esauriente e precisa. Grazie.
[MENTION=2236]Clarenzio[/MENTION]. Spero adesso sia più chiaro.


----------



## Igniorante (15 Dicembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> la tua domanda è interessante.
> Fassone oggi afferma che conoscendo le richieste Uefa sapeva già che era difficile trovare questo accordo (ma come non era fiducioso prima? ), allora la domanda sorge spontanea. Se tu sai già che ti bocciano la richiesta, perché la fai? ora la maggioranza dirà sicuramente, tentar non nuoce, ma non stiamo mica tentando di vincere il superenalotto!!
> 
> Poi non so se hai notato, ma la Uefa ha anche espresso dubbi sulla proprietà, affermando che non siamo stati in grado di fornire le coperture finanziarie per garantire la continuità aziendale. Questa è una cosa molto grave.



Per come sono andate le cose sul VA non sono molto tranquillo, specie considerando la fiducia iniziale che c'era, però bisogna dire che hanno dovuto ricorrere al SA anche club come Inter (di Thohir), PSG e City, che non mi sembra abbiano problemi a fornire coperture finanziare.
Penso piuttosto che, stando anche a quanto dice il testo del VA, il club che fa richiesta è soggetto a richieste ben precise E a QUALSIASI altra richiesta voglia fare la commissione esaminatrice.
Che è un po' come dire che, se vogliono, qualcosa che non quadra te la troveranno sempre. D'altra parte ci sarà un motivo se il VA non è mai stato concesso.
E quì mi fermo, e non vado oltre.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Dicembre 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Per come sono andate le cose sul VA non sono molto tranquillo, specie considerando la fiducia iniziale che c'era, però bisogna dire che hanno dovuto ricorrere al SA anche club come Inter (di Thohir), PSG e City, che non mi sembra abbiano problemi a fornire coperture finanziare.
> Penso piuttosto che, stando anche a quanto dice il testo del VA, il club che fa richiesta è soggetto a richieste ben precise E a QUALSIASI altra richiesta voglia fare la commissione esaminatrice.
> Che è un po' come dire che, se vogliono, qualcosa che non quadra te la troveranno sempre. D'altra parte ci sarà un motivo se il VA non è mai stato concesso.
> E quì mi fermo, e non vado oltre.



No, perchè quando è stata introdotta questa possibilità il City e il PSG avevano già cambiato proprietà. Il punto di partenza deve essere quello, ovvero il cambio di proprietà, per favorire il nuovo acquirente ad investire nel calcio, e poter rendere la società competitiva senza troppe limitazioni nel breve periodo. 

L'unica società che poteva farlo era l'Inter dei grandi club, non l'hanno fatto perché sapevano che con la situazione debitoria che avevano non avrebbero mai accettato il VA, oltretutto il presidente dei nati dopo è ancora Tohir


----------



## goleador 70 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> La motivazione della UEFA è sottile, ma la sostanza non è difficile da cogliere. Le fideiussioni bancarie da non meno di 160 milioni di euro, a stretto giro, che la UEFA pretendeva per accettare in parte qua la proposta di voluntary agreement, sono strumenti finanziari codificati da un protocollo UEFA, e possono essere rilasciate solo da soggetti bancari riconosciuti da UEFA, ed appartenenti ad un elenco. Il fideiussore, per garantire di proprio l'adempimento dell'obbligo di ripiano dello sbilancio di gestione, deve poter accedere a dati patrimoniali, societari, contabili e fiscali del potenziale garantito, entro tutto il perimetro legale di appartenenza, dal Milan alla capofila della catena di controllo della società, che è una società con sede legale alle Vergini Britanniche, che è assoggettata ad un impenetrabile segreto bancario e societario, blindato dall'ordinamento di quello Stato sovrano. Ad oggi, di quella società è sconosciuto tutto: libro soci, capitale, patrimonio, giacenze liquide. Ne intuiamo le enormi capacità finanziarie, perché da essa sono venuti gli aumenti di capitale per svariate decine di milioni di euro che hanno consentito alla diretta controllata, Rossoneri Sport Hong Kong, di pagare l'ultima tranche del prezzo a Fininvest, e di offrire garanzie finanziarie a pronta cassa alla Rossoneri Champion Luxembourg, da girare a Elliott per staccare quel finanziamento da 303 milioni di euro a cascata sulle sussidiarie Rossoneri Sport Luxembourg, e Milan. Chi c'è dentro? Non solo Yonghong Li, questo è chiaro, perché in tal caso non avrebbe avuto obiettivi motivi di diniego alla disclosure richiesta dalla UEFA. La resistenza a questa disclosure, invero, non è di tipo fiscale, tema che riguarderebbe lo Stato titolato all'esercizio della potestà impositiva alla fonte di quei capitali (Vergini Britanniche, Hong Kong, Cina, Paesi dove Li, o chi per lui, ha interessi), né di repressione di condotte di riciclaggio, che devono essere provate come fatto certo e non meramente presunto, ma di riservatezza contingente della identità dei soci di quella società. E, se dovessimo dedurre conclusioni dalla presenza nel cda del club di una figura come il Direttore Generale di Haixia Capital, Lu Bo, impresa pubblica cinese, tuttora interdetta tout court, quale esercente servizi finanziari, dalla esportazione di fondi detenuti in madrepatria verso l'estero in ragione dei noti blocchi della SAFE del novembre 2016, diremmo che, alla base della m&a del Milan di aprile 2017, è stata posta una operazione finanziaria offshore da parte di ignoti soggetti, tra cui forse Haixia, per garantire il closing introdotto dagli accordi preliminari di Li/SES con Fininvest il 5 agosto dello scorso anno. Una operazione aperta in clima di disclosure da SES e da Haixia allora, e chiusa dalla sussidiaria di SES nell'aprile successivo con capitali di terzi dietro lo schermo della capofila di Tortola. Il tutto, blindato da accordi atti a garantire la privatezza degli ignoti investitori/finanziatori fino a novità normative provenienti da Pechino. Il tutto ha una logica ed un merito dalla parte cinese, ma deve apparire inaccettabile ed opaca per la UEFA, che l'ha rifiutata, segando alla base la proposta contrattuale del Milan.



Ho ancora negli occhi l'esultanza di Mr Lu Bo al fianco di Mr Li al gol di Zapata del derby dello scorso aprile

Uno che è' solamente un creditore e non un socio non si fa coinvolgere in quel modo;
Ci metto la mano sul fuoco.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Dicembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> No, perchè quando è stata introdotta questa possibilità il City e il PSG avevano già cambiato proprietà. Il punto di partenza deve essere quello, ovvero il cambio di proprietà, per favorire il nuovo acquirente ad investire nel calcio, e poter rendere la società competitiva senza troppe limitazioni nel breve periodo.
> 
> L'unica società che poteva farlo era l'Inter dei grandi club, non l'hanno fatto perché sapevano che con la situazione debitoria che avevano non avrebbero mai accettato il VA, oltretutto il presidente dei nati dopo è ancora Tohir



Da quel che ricordo io l'Inter non ha potuto nemmeno richiederlo il VA perché erano ancora in vigore gli accordi stipulati da Thohir. Poi che non glielo avrebbero concesso comunque è probabile.


----------



## Aron (15 Dicembre 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Da quel che ricordo io l'Inter non ha potuto nemmeno richiederlo il VA perché erano ancora in vigore gli accordi stipulati da Thohir. Poi che non glielo avrebbero concesso comunque è probabile.



Sì, un settlement agreement già concordato non può essere annullato.
Il voluntary agreement è diventato accessibile dal 2015 solo per chi non ha precedenti accordi e in caso di cambio di proprietà.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Dicembre 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> La motivazione della UEFA è sottile, ma la sostanza non è difficile da cogliere. Le fideiussioni bancarie da non meno di 160 milioni di euro, a stretto giro, che la UEFA pretendeva per accettare in parte qua la proposta di voluntary agreement, sono strumenti finanziari codificati da un protocollo UEFA, e possono essere rilasciate solo da soggetti bancari riconosciuti da UEFA, ed appartenenti ad un elenco. Il fideiussore, per garantire di proprio l'adempimento dell'obbligo di ripiano dello sbilancio di gestione, deve poter accedere a dati patrimoniali, societari, contabili e fiscali del potenziale garantito, entro tutto il perimetro legale di appartenenza, dal Milan alla capofila della catena di controllo della società, che è una società con sede legale alle Vergini Britanniche, che è assoggettata ad un impenetrabile segreto bancario e societario, blindato dall'ordinamento di quello Stato sovrano. Ad oggi, di quella società è sconosciuto tutto: libro soci, capitale, patrimonio, giacenze liquide. Ne intuiamo le enormi capacità finanziarie, perché da essa sono venuti gli aumenti di capitale per svariate decine di milioni di euro che hanno consentito alla diretta controllata, Rossoneri Sport Hong Kong, di pagare l'ultima tranche del prezzo a Fininvest, e di offrire garanzie finanziarie a pronta cassa alla Rossoneri Champion Luxembourg, da girare a Elliott per staccare quel finanziamento da 303 milioni di euro a cascata sulle sussidiarie Rossoneri Sport Luxembourg, e Milan. Chi c'è dentro? Non solo Yonghong Li, questo è chiaro, perché in tal caso non avrebbe avuto obiettivi motivi di diniego alla disclosure richiesta dalla UEFA. La resistenza a questa disclosure, invero, non è di tipo fiscale, tema che riguarderebbe lo Stato titolato all'esercizio della potestà impositiva alla fonte di quei capitali (Vergini Britanniche, Hong Kong, Cina, Paesi dove Li, o chi per lui, ha interessi), né di repressione di condotte di riciclaggio, che devono essere provate come fatto certo e non meramente presunto, ma di riservatezza contingente della identità dei soci di quella società. E, se dovessimo dedurre conclusioni dalla presenza nel cda del club di una figura come il Direttore Generale di Haixia Capital, Lu Bo, impresa pubblica cinese, tuttora interdetta tout court, quale esercente servizi finanziari, dalla esportazione di fondi detenuti in madrepatria verso l'estero in ragione dei noti blocchi della SAFE del novembre 2016, diremmo che, alla base della m&a del Milan di aprile 2017, è stata posta una operazione finanziaria offshore da parte di ignoti soggetti, tra cui forse Haixia, per garantire il closing introdotto dagli accordi preliminari di Li/SES con Fininvest il 5 agosto dello scorso anno. Una operazione aperta in clima di disclosure da SES e da Haixia allora, e chiusa dalla sussidiaria di SES nell'aprile successivo con capitali di terzi dietro lo schermo della capofila di Tortola. Il tutto, blindato da accordi atti a garantire la privatezza degli ignoti investitori/finanziatori fino a novità normative provenienti da Pechino. Il tutto ha una logica ed un merito dalla parte cinese, ma deve apparire inaccettabile ed opaca per la UEFA, che l'ha rifiutata, segando alla base la proposta contrattuale del Milan.



si ma se anche dietro a Li ci fosse Bill Gates in questa forma diciamo "nascosta" per noi sarebbe una fregatura comunque...perchè la UEFA ha dimostrato di non gradirlo e ci hanno appunto segato e ora ci creeranno difficoltà (di che genere vedremo in seguito)

voglio dire:dobbiamo aspettare che la Cina cambi le sue leggi su investimenti esteri per poter finalmente essere ricchi forti e in regola? campa cavallo.....

è come avere una ferrari in garage ma per avere le chiavi per usarla bisogna aspettare: forse qualche mese...forse qualche anno...forse per sempre


----------



## Casnop (15 Dicembre 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si ma se anche dietro a Li ci fosse Bill Gates in questa forma diciamo "nascosta" per noi sarebbe una fregatura comunque...perchè la UEFA ha dimostrato di non gradirlo e ci hanno appunto segato e ora ci creeranno difficoltà (di che genere vedremo in seguito)
> 
> voglio dire:dobbiamo aspettare che la Cina cambi le sue leggi su investimenti esteri per poter finalmente essere ricchi forti e in regola? campa cavallo.....
> 
> è come avere una ferrari in garage ma per avere le chiavi per usarla bisogna aspettare: forse qualche mese...forse qualche anno...forse per sempre


Il momento è più vicino di quanto possa pensarsi, in realtà. Quanto al tema della provenienza dei fondi, esso è stato certamente dirimente nella vicenda del voluntary agreement, ma non potrà incidere sulla libertà imprenditoriale e l'autonomia societaria dei clubs, molti dei quali hanno impianti societari radicati in questi misteriosi paradisi fiscali, come lo United dei Glazer, e la sua costruzione basata alle Cayman.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sì, un settlement agreement già concordato non può essere annullato.
> Il voluntary agreement è diventato accessibile dal 2015 solo per chi non ha precedenti accordi e in caso di cambio di proprietà.



Ecco, quindi fra i problemi che l'Uefa poteva imputare all'Inter per un eventuale VA non poteva certo esserci la solidità del proprietario, come nel caso del Milan. Poi che la loro situazione debitoria non è da invidiare siamo d'accordo tutti.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Dicembre 2017)

Sapevano anche i muri che il VA era una mossa politica per il mercato di quest'anno dai, era in programma di arrivare al SA.

E comunque, come giustamente detto da Fassone, le violazioni sono state fatte negli anni di Galliani grazie ai suoi mirabolanti affari


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Dicembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> la tua domanda è interessante.
> Fassone oggi afferma che conoscendo le richieste Uefa sapeva già che era difficile trovare questo accordo (ma come non era fiducioso prima? ), allora la domanda sorge spontanea. Se tu sai già che ti bocciano la richiesta, perché la fai? ora la maggioranza dirà sicuramente, tentar non nuoce, ma non stiamo mica tentando di vincere il superenalotto!!
> 
> Poi non so se hai notato, ma la Uefa ha anche espresso dubbi sulla proprietà, affermando che non siamo stati in grado di fornire le coperture finanziarie per garantire la continuità aziendale. Questa è una cosa molto grave.



Le richieste dell’Uefa a cui il Milan non ha risposto positivamente sono arrivate 15gg fa.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (16 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non esiste una singola cosa che Fassone abbia promesso e che sia stata mantenuta.



Onestamente a molte delle cose che diceva Fassone era impossibile credere già in estate.Solo che i paroloni ed il potere inebriante dei soldi spesi come se non ci fosse un domani, impedivano a quasi tutti di essere razionali, sembrava di essere la fenice che risorge dalle sue ceneri. Le D'amico, i Pallotta, i Raiola che si erano esposti mediaticamente sollevando legittimi dubbi su questo "nuovo corso", venivano derubricati a gente livorosa, invidiosa ed in malafede (chissà poi perchè, come se avessero un tornaconto personale nel dire certe cose).Adesso che il re è nudo, e le foglie di fico per coprirsi il pìsello sono finite, questo arriva fresco fresco a dirci che il rifiuto dell'UEFA era atteso.Un mese fa però diceva che c'era moderato ottimismo, ad agosto settembre era quasi sicuro, quando ha fatto la diretta Facebook sosteneva che i conti del Milan erano "straordinariamente migliori della gran parte della Serie A".
Poi arriva l'UEFA e te lo mette dritto dove non batte il sole, e allora viene a raccontarci che era oggettivamente impossibile soddisfare i requisiti dell'UEFA stessa.
Mi spiace doverlo ammettere, ma questo è, o perlomeno si è rivelato essere, un cialtrone.Niente di più, niente di meno.
Un cialtrone.


----------



## Djici (16 Dicembre 2017)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Onestamente a molte delle cose che diceva Fassone era impossibile credere già in estate.Solo che i paroloni ed il potere inebriante dei soldi spesi come se non ci fosse un domani, impedivano a quasi tutti di essere razionali, sembrava di essere la fenice che risorge dalle sue ceneri. Le D'amico, i Pallotta, i Raiola che si erano esposti mediaticamente sollevando legittimi dubbi su questo "nuovo corso", venivano derubricati a gente livorosa, invidiosa ed in malafede (chissà poi perchè, come se avessero un tornaconto personale nel dire certe cose).Adesso che il re è nudo, e le foglie di fico per coprirsi il pìsello sono finite, questo arriva fresco fresco a dirci che il rifiuto dell'UEFA era atteso.Un mese fa però diceva che c'era moderato ottimismo, ad agosto settembre era quasi sicuro, quando ha fatto la diretta Facebook sosteneva che i conti del Milan erano "straordinariamente migliori della gran parte della Serie A".
> Poi arriva l'UEFA e te lo mette dritto dove non batte il sole, e allora viene a raccontarci che era oggettivamente impossibile soddisfare i requisiti dell'UEFA stessa.
> Mi spiace doverlo ammettere, ma questo è, o perlomeno si è rivelato essere, un cialtrone.Niente di più, niente di meno.
> Un cialtrone.



La cosa assurda e che se si criticava al momento giusto eri solo una delle tante vedove. Se critichi ora "beh si sapeva che non lo avremo avuto", quindi fai critiche inutili, anzi ho pure letto che è cosa da tifosi del Inter 
Quando si critichera a giugno e forse ancora di più a settembre sarà inutile fare dietrologia e quindi è inutile criticare.
Questi due hanno l'immunità totale.
La stessa che avevano B&G quando i primi hanno iniziato a criticare... ma almeno loro avevano fatto un _qualcosina_...
Ora non li rimpiango assolutamente eh. Ho goduto tanto a vederli andare via per tutte le prese in giro che abbiamo subito...


----------



## Aron (16 Dicembre 2017)

*Giovanni Capuano: "sembra che a casa Berlusconi non abbiano preso per nulla bene le parole di Fassone sulla precedente gestione."*


----------



## Serginho (16 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Giovanni Capuano: "sembra che a casa Berlusconi non abbiano preso per nulla bene le parole di Fassone sulla precedente gestione."*



E' la pura e semplice verità. Se negli ultimi 10 anni tutti i grandi club europei hanno triplicato o quadruplicato i loro ricavi, mentre al Milan si sono abbassati, di chi sarebbe la colpa?


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Giovanni Capuano: "sembra che a casa Berlusconi non abbiano preso per nulla bene le parole di Fassone sulla precedente gestione."*



Sembra che a casa mia sia partita un'imprecazione dopo aver letto il demenziale virgolettato di Capuano.


----------



## Casnop (16 Dicembre 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> E' la pura e semplice verità. Se negli ultimi 10 anni tutti i grandi club europei hanno triplicato o quadruplicato i loro ricavi, mentre al Milan si sono abbassati, di chi sarebbe la colpa?


Ma delle piogge acide, naturalmente...


----------



## goleador 70 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Giovanni Capuano: "sembra che a casa Berlusconi non abbiano preso per nulla bene le parole di Fassone sulla precedente gestione."*


Ma stiano zitti quei pagliacci.

Ci hanno rovinato...


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> "E' una decisione abbastanza attesa. La Uefa ci aveva richiesto una documentazione finale che si riferiva a due cose impossibili da fare. Ovvero completare il rifinanziamento subito e fornire garanzie bancarie o deposito di una cifra molto molto importante di denaro. Cose impossibili per chiunque. Alla fine la commissione ha deciso di non aderire alla nostra richiesta, nonostante tutto quello che abbiamo prodotto. Una documentazione amplissima. Abbiamo illustrato tutto, anche ricavi più bassi e prestazione sportive non ottimali. Secondo me la Uefa dovrebbe venire incontro ai club che vogliono investire. Ci sarà da discutere sui club a livello internazionale, se il voluntary deve essere messo da parte o mantenuto. Settlement, cosa significa? Significa che il Milan ha commesso violazioni negli scorsi anni. La Uefa ci proporrà di accettare delle sanzioni economiche che io auspico non sia eccessive, limitazioni sportive e probabilmente anche sul salario. E' un accordo sulle regole violate negli anni scorsi".
> 
> "Donnarumma? Ora è più sereno rispetto a mercoledì. Ma serate come quella sono un problema per il club. Mi ha fatto piacere la sua dichiarazione di ieri. Spero che piano piano le cose si stemperino e tornino alla normalità. Non c'è nessuna volontà di cederlo. E' un patrimonio tecnico ed economico. Se un giorno ci dirà che non verrà restare qui ne parleremo. Ma nessuno deve fare strategie per portarlo via ad un prezzo inferiore. Dichiarazioni di Mirabelli non condivise? Non c'è alcun fondamento in questo. Il Milan è uno. Vogliono metterci l'uno contro l'altro. Siamo un gruppo, poi ognuno ha le sue differenze ed ognuno usa il suo linguaggio. Non ci provino a fare giochetti".



Certo che rileggendo certe notizie oggi, dopo aver subito la seconda bocciatura , tutto appare più chiaro.
Mi pare che le uefa abbia messo le cose in chiaro fin dal principio .
Fassone però in quel pomeriggio di dicembre tranquillizzò noi tutti dicendoci che esser bocciati per il VA fosse la normalità.
Mi pare invece che la uefa le sue richieste le avesse avanzate già da tempi non sospetti.
Che la decisione è politica è chiaro, che il milan è stato preso di mira per lanciare un segnale a tutti è altrettanto chiaro ma noi che vogliamo fare???
Dobbiamo andare incontro a questo destino perchè facciamo parte di un disegno prestabilito?


----------



## Garrincha (25 Maggio 2018)

La Uefa vuole vedere almeno i soldi non essendoci una proprietà fisica pubblica dietro, poco da girarci attorno


----------

